# The Black Keys



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Probably one of the best new bands I've heard in awhile, and definately one of the best blues bands currently around.

[youtube=show]dKXlgISd3iA[/youtube]

They kind of remind me of a bluesier white stripes actually.

[youtube=show]mBPGm4Fbo0Q[/youtube]


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Fantastic duo! Would love to see them live :rockon2:


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I really like "Attack and Release" which was their newest album (I think a new one is coming out, or just came out). I also have "Magic Potion" which also has some great tunes but isn't as strong as a complete album.

One of the best "new bands" I've heard (I know they are not "new" but I am 38 so cut me some slack! 

TG


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

They played Bluesfest here in Ottawa last July. Good show and great music. At first I thought it might be a bit gimmiky - a la White Stripes. But their music dispelled that thought.

Brian


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm a fan as well. I have two of their albums. Good stuff.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I wasn't prepared to like it-I usually can't relate to a 'band' that's not a whole band, but I really dug that second song-what album is it from? I might have to check these guys out-thanx for that!
-Mikey


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Have a look for Dan Auerbach's solo album too.
it is really, really strong.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

puckhead said:


> Have a look for Dan Auerbach's solo album too.
> it is really, really strong.


I have this too and it is good. It took awhile to get into, has a few "unnecessary" tracks IMO, but is is good. Not as rockin as The Black Keys, but still good.

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> I wasn't prepared to like it-I usually can't relate to a 'band' that's not a whole band, but I really dug that second song-what album is it from? I might have to check these guys out-thanx for that!
> -Mikey


One of the reasons I like "Attack and Release" is because it has bass on it and is more "flushed out." The guitar, singer, drums, thing is really cool when it works but it simply becomes too limiting after awhile (which is why I think the White Stripes will eventually have an unbelievable Greatest Hits album yet all of their individual albums have numerous throw away tracks).

TG


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Spikezone said:


> I wasn't prepared to like it-I usually can't relate to a 'band' that's not a whole band, but I really dug that second song-what album is it from? I might have to check these guys out-thanx for that!
> -Mikey


Just Got To Be is off the album Magic Potion, I believe.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

This one's a jawdropper.

[youtube=Option]luwp5iZD8wQ[/youtube]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I still find it hard to get into music without a bass. Something is just missing to me.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

bscott said:


> They played Bluesfest here in Ottawa last July. Good show and great music. At first I thought it might be a bit gimmiky - a la White Stripes. But their music dispelled that thought.
> 
> Brian


I heard them off in the distance while I was waiting for Jeff Beck to come on. They had some pretty tasty tones wafting through the air, but there was no way in hell I was going to forfeit my front row spot for them!:smile:


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

mhammer said:


> I heard them off in the distance while I was waiting for Jeff Beck to come on. They had some pretty tasty tones wafting through the air, but there was no way in hell I was going to forfeit my front row spot for them!:smile:


Neither would I have either!!


----------

